

Google News Glitch Causes United Airlines Stock Crash - ttol
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/09/six-year-old-st.html

======
enomar
Better Title: "Hasty Bloomberg employee causes United Airlines Stock Crash,
but I'll put Google in the title too, so people bother to read this."

Even the original Wired headline was "Six-Year-Old News Story Causes United
Airlines Stock to Plummet".

It's especially funny that you word-smithed the headline linking to a story
about people overreacting to a headline.

~~~
ttol
Actually no, take a look at this:
[http://online.wsj.com/article_print/SB122100794359017593.htm...](http://online.wsj.com/article_print/SB122100794359017593.html)

It talks about Google's crawlers and google investigating etc.

